# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش نصب  کامپوزر و لاراول

## rezakho

سلام
ظاهرا خیلی ها با نصب لاراول و کار کردن با کامپوزر مشکل دارند
گفتم بد نیست یک آموزش مختصر کار با کامپوزر و روش های مختلف نصب لاراول رو اینجا بگم

مرحله اول [اطمینان از دسترس بودن php از طریق خط فرمان]

قبل از هر چیز باید مطمئن بشید که می تونید Php رو از طریق خط فرمان اجرا کنید، برای اینکار
در ویندوز مسیر php.exe رو به path های سیستمتون اضافه کنید، cmd رو باز کنید و php رو اجرا کنید، اگر خطایی ندیدید یعنی کار درست پیش رفته
در لینوکس همه که پیش فرض php در مسیر bin نصب میشه و اگر در ترمینال دستور php رو وارد کردید و خطایی نداد همه چیز درسته

مرحله [دوم نصب composer]
کامپوزر چیزی نیست مگر یک کتابخونه نوشته شده به زبان php برای مدیریت وابستکی های پروژه های php
می تونید به روش های مختلف کامپوزر رو نصب کنید که راحت ترین روش دانلودش از لینک https://getcomposer.org/download پایین صفحه، قسمت Manual Download
یک فایل php با پسوند phar هست، فایل رو بعد از اتمام دانلود به یک پوشه منتقل کنید، حالا برای هر بار اجرای کاپوزر، از طریق خط فرمان به پوشه مورد نظر برید و بعد با دستور زیر میتونید کامپوزر رو اجرا کنید
مثلا اگر کامپوزر در پوشه httpd باشه:

D:\httpd>php composer.phar


مرحله آخر [نصب لاراول]
روش های مختلفی برای نصب لاراول وجود داره، و نصبش هم چیزی نیست مگر کپی کل کتابخونه های لاراول!
از اونجایی که لاراول وابستگس هایی داره و این وابستگی ها با کامپوزر مدیریت میشه، باید برای دانلود لاراول از کامپوزر استفاده کرد

روش اول کپی کردن پوشه لاراول از پروژه های فبلی هست :)

روش دوم و ساده ترین روش استفاده مستقیم از خود کامپوزر هست
کافیه از خط فرمان به داخل پوشه ای که کامپوزر رو قرار دادید برید، و دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید
به طور مثال

D:\httpd>php composer.phar create-project laravel/laravel your-project-name --prefer-dist
کامپوزر کلیه فایل های مورد نیاز اخرین نسخه پایدار لاراول را داخل پوشه ای که شما تعیین کردید (در اینجا your-project-name) قرار میده و بعد از نمایش پیغام مبنی بر اتمام دانلود، شما با کپی کردن پوشه مورد نظر به web root میتونید از لاراول استفاده کنید

روش سوم استفاده از نصب کننده خود لاراول هست که دنبالش نرید راحت ترید :)


چند نکته مهم

برای درست کار کردن کامپوزر، ماژول های ssl , curl در php باید فعال باشهحجم فایل های لاراول حدود 30 مگ هست، دانلودش طول خواهد کشید، پس  صبور باشیدآخرین نسخه 4.2.11 هست که یکبار دانلودش برای چند ماه کفایت میکنه، مگر نسخه جدید بیادحتما نسخه php تون رو چک کنید چرا که لاراول 4.2 فقط از نسخه 5.4 php به بعد پشتیابانی می کنه

----------


## Mohammadsgh

این آموزش هم برای اوبونتو کارهای گرامی و دوست داشتنی.من دیروز از همین لینک نصبش کردم http://ulyssesonline.com/2014/07/24/...ver-14-04-lts/

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام مرسی از آموزشتون ولی کاش از اول خود کامپوزر رو توضیح میدادید
https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/137-What-is-a-Composer

این لینک آموزشای کامپوزر و نصب لاراول از استاد غفوری هستش حتما ببینید

----------

